# Martial talk belt



## donald1 (Sep 23, 2013)

What do the belts on martial talk represent :shrug::hmm:


----------



## arnisador (Sep 23, 2013)

Post count--that's all.


----------



## K-man (Sep 23, 2013)

Unless you want to use it on your CV. :lfao:


----------



## donald1 (Sep 23, 2013)

Hmm what is A cv...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 23, 2013)

A CV is like a resume. 

The MT belts are just a fun way to keep score that fits a martial arts themed community. My Sci-Fi community used to use the ranks from Star Wars. 

Here's a little more on em:
[FAQ] Whats the story with the "White Belt" in my profile?

[FAQ] What are the MartialTalk Belt Ranks and their Requirements?


----------



## Shkat (Oct 8, 2013)

it represents your self that how much you are strong and capable for work and shows that you have strong enough for every work.


----------



## lklawson (Oct 8, 2013)

Shkat said:


> it represents your self that how much you are strong and capable for work and shows that you have strong enough for every work.


Huh?


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 8, 2013)

It is what it is except it may not be what it is


----------



## Dirty Dog (Oct 8, 2013)

Shkat said:


> it represents your self that how much you are strong and capable for work and shows that you have strong enough for every work.



The TOS for this forum require that people post in English... I'm just saying...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 8, 2013)

Shkat said:


> it represents your self that how much you are strong and capable for work and shows that you have strong enough for every work.



Maybe the belt from a school.  On MT, the MT belt just means you post a heck of a lot.


----------



## DennisBreene (Oct 8, 2013)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Maybe the belt from a school.  On MT, the MT belt just means you post a heck of a lot.



In other words; the higher the post count here the less we're actually training in the dojang?  It reminds me though; I probably should take down the MT blackbelt certificate from the dojang wall, unless talking someone into submission is part of the curriculum.


----------



## Takai (Oct 8, 2013)

DennisBreene said:


> In other words; the higher the post count here the less we're actually training in the dojang?  It reminds me though; I probably should take down the MT blackbelt certificate from the dojang wall, unless talking someone into submission is part of the curriculum.



That only works for politicians.


----------



## K-man (Oct 8, 2013)

DennisBreene said:


> It reminds me though; I probably should take down the MT blackbelt certificate from the dojang wall, unless talking someone into submission is part of the curriculum.


I wouldn't do that if I were you. What would you risk losing your credibility? :rofl:


----------



## K-man (Oct 8, 2013)

Takai said:


> That only works for politicians.


... and not very well!


----------



## Takai (Oct 8, 2013)

K-man said:


> ... and not very well!



Not my fault that they trained in McDojo's.


----------



## K-man (Oct 8, 2013)

Takai said:


> Not my fault that they trained in McDojo's.


Or may be they trained too much at the real McD's.


----------



## Takai (Oct 8, 2013)

K-man said:


> Or may be they trained too much at the real McD's.



That might explain why the appear to have been trained by a clown.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 8, 2013)

Takai said:


> That might explain why the appear to have been trained by a clown.



Our curriculum director disagrees.


----------



## DennisBreene (Oct 9, 2013)

K-man said:


> I wouldn't do that if I were you. What would you risk losing your credibility? :rofl:



I would never presume to believe that I have any credibility to loose.


----------



## Takai (Oct 9, 2013)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Our curriculum director disagrees.



I thought he worked for Taco Bell?


----------



## Tames D (Oct 9, 2013)

...


----------



## Tames D (Oct 9, 2013)

Dirty Dog said:


> The TOS for this forum require that people post in English... I'm just saying...



I think he's speaking Obanics.


----------



## CK1980 (Nov 15, 2013)

This seems like a good thread to post that I just got my MT yellow belt!
***somehow feels wiser and more adept at his ability to post in forums***

ROFL  I'm just saying :-D


----------

